

Walk through crowds - joubert
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Walk_Through_Crowds

======
zorander
There is a much more selfish, and imo, effective solution to this.

Instead of looking down or focusing much on what other people around you are
doing, look up and away from the direction you're walking and walk quickly and
confidently. I usually focus on the 4th or 5th floor of the buildings across
the street. There's still enough awareness via peripheral vision to avoid
colliding with people, and that's the only thing you need to worry about.

The other humans will be subconsciously aware of the direction your eyes are
pointing and be fooled into thinking that you can't see them and are about to
run into them. They will basically be forced to move out of the way.

Since I discovered this technique a few years ago, I've used it hundreds of
times. So long as there's some foot traffic flowing in both directions, you
can always get into the oncoming traffic lane of the sidewalk and use this
method to make people scatter out of your way.

------
truebosko
I've used "The Shark Fin" in basically every GA concert crowd I've ever been
to, didn't know it had a name .. very effective indeed.

I can't tell if this article is entirely serious as it promotes a method of
walking that makes you seem very cold to the people surrounding you, but at
the same time - this is all very efficient.

